# Whatever happened to 'Swampy' ?



## Steve Booth (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anybody know what happened to the road protest tunnelling activist 'Swampy' (Daniel Hooper) ??

People sometimes ask this question and suggest that he might now be working in the banking industry, an accountant or something like this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2009)

His trust fund matured and he went into property development.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm guessing Tory MP or tests cosmetics on lab animals.


----------



## Ralph Masters (Aug 18, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8197081.stm


----------



## Fullyplumped (Aug 18, 2009)

Now Regius Professor of Marketing and New Media, University of Uttoxeter.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2009)

Not long ago there was a rumour going round that he'd died from a heart attack. Apparently he refused a by-pass.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 18, 2009)

> In Summer 2006, the Manchester Evening News reported that Hooper was now living in a woodland commune with a wife and children, wanting nothing more to do with protests



http://www.cbrd.co.uk/people/daniel-hooper/


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I recall reading that if was living in tipi valley. Although I'll happily stand corrected if wrong as it's a very vague recollection.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I think I recall reading that if was living in tipi valley. Although I'll happily stand corrected if wrong as it's a very vague recollection.



That's what it says on his wikipedia page...


----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2009)

Steve Booth said:


> People sometimes ask this question and think.. I know, I'll google it...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swampy


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2009)

I know where he is. He's living quietly and sustainably in rural bliss. Not telling you where though.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 19, 2009)

i met him at a festy not so long back and he was on good form.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I know where he is. He's living quietly and sustainably in rural bliss. Not telling you where though.....



He's in your back garden, isn't he?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you remember that terrible appearance he put in on Have I Got News For You?

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear


----------



## belboid (Aug 19, 2009)

it was crap, but a fair enuf excuse - 'i just wanted to meet paul merton'

Okay, that's a rather odd excuse as well...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 19, 2009)

belboid said:


> it was crap, but a fair enuf excuse - 'i just wanted to meet paul merton'
> 
> Okay, that's a rather odd excuse as well...



Not especially.  I'd quite like to meet Paul Merton too, and if my political activities gave me the opportunity then so be it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 19, 2009)

Also it's nice to hear that he's living his dream.  Of all the Newbury types I've known or met over the years I think I'm the most corporate.  In that I have a job that pays the rent.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I know where he is. He's living quietly and sustainably in rural bliss. Not telling you where though.....



Yes near Sheffield with his kids and others but i aint telling unless the offer is right of course..


----------



## albionism (Aug 20, 2009)

He was alright.
At least he DID something.


----------



## soam (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah i think he is up around Penistone/Barnsley area .


----------



## rennie (Aug 24, 2009)

We are swampy.


----------



## moon23 (Aug 24, 2009)

belboid said:


> it was crap, but a fair enuf excuse - 'i just wanted to meet paul merton'
> 
> Okay, that's a rather odd excuse as well...



He was told to read the papers but instead got drunk. Allowed himself to be portrayed as a media cliche. 

He was niave, but fair play for doing what he did.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2009)

rennie said:


> We are swampy.


I'm not.

And neither is my wife.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 24, 2017)

Is he still in Wales?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 26, 2017)

Who knows? His Wikipedia hasn't been updated in 4 years.


----------



## LDC (Nov 26, 2017)

AFAIK he's happily doing what he's been doing for ages. And by all accounts he's a pretty good competitive runner now as well. He's dead lovely bloke too.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 26, 2017)

I met him yrs ago. He was working in a bed factory in Thame Oxfordshire. His workmates were calling him Swampy so I asked them if he was the actual Swampy & they said he was.


----------



## phillm (Dec 7, 2017)

He scrubs up well.....







Notorious eco-warrior Swampy: Why I’ve retired


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2020)

Intresting article here. Gawd bless Swampy!









						Swampy: ’90s eco-warrior hero returns
					

He was the most famous climate activist in the UK, fighting the good fight two decades before Extinction Rebellion. Then he went to ground – until now.




					theface.com


----------



## gosub (Jul 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Intresting article here. Gawd bless Swampy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really do twiitter, but I suggest it might be worth bringing that article to the attention of Ms Thunberg


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 23, 2020)

It's an excellent article  -- it's clear that his integrity hasn't been compromised.

I'm pretty sure I never met him, by the time we went and stayed with the collective** he used to live at (back in the early 2000s  ), he'd gone.

But good friends of his and us at the time, seemed to speak pretty well of him 

**Mainly people from a different A34 protest camp. 
[CORRECTION : Devon was *A30* ....... A34 was Newbury  ]
All three (A30 camps) were quite close together near Fairmile.
ETA : And very close to the current Beautiful Days fest-site at Escot, whose owners were very sympathetic to the protesters at the time, I'm told!

One of my bigger life-regrets was not getting involved in any of the protest camps back in the Nineties.


----------



## krink (Jul 23, 2020)

Why didn't he do the record? That would have been so bad it would have been  brilliant


----------



## Rhyddical (Aug 13, 2020)

Had a chat with a mate the other day who told me he lives in a 'lil eco community (not gunna say which) in Wales that they were planning to visit. So yeah alive and well and living in the green.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 13, 2020)

Rhyddical said:


> Had a chat with a mate the other day who told me he lives in a 'lil eco community (not gunna say which) in Wales that they were planning to visit. So yeah alive and well and living in the green.



It's up the hill behind my house and everybody knows it's Tipi valley. It's even in the article editor posted a few posts back.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2020)

Rhyddical said:


> Had a chat with a mate the other day who told me he lives in a 'lil eco community (not gunna say which) in Wales that they were planning to visit. So yeah alive and well and living in the green.



I'm pleased that he's not a property developer.


----------



## Rhyddical (Aug 24, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> It's up the hill behind my house and everybody knows it's Tipi valley. It's even in the article editor posted a few posts back.




Mild lesson in read the whole thread before you post eh ;p


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 24, 2020)

He was on telly last year in case of interest.


----------



## jcsd (Aug 24, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> ETA : And very close to the current Beautiful Days fest-site at Escot, whose owners were very sympathetic to the protesters at the time, I'm told!



My Gran's 2nd cousin was the owner at the time!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 25, 2020)

> Swampy: ’90s eco-warrior hero returns
> 
> 
> He was the most famous climate activist in the UK, fighting the good fight two decades before Extinction Rebellion. Then he went to ground – until now.
> ...



have to say I did chuckle at this bit 



> He was asked by a music producer to record a version of _I Am A Mole And I Live In A Hole _under the name Swampy & The Swamp Girls. This time, mercifully, he declined


----------



## M Testa (Sep 16, 2020)

Swampy got drained.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 22, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> He was on telly last year in case of interest.




sound bloke


----------



## hash tag (Oct 8, 2020)

Back in Bucks at the HS2 protests Swampy the eco warrior joins a camp to protest the removal of woodland for HS2


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 14, 2020)

One of five charged with aggravated trespass and up in court 16th November


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2020)

What happened to Steve Booth? Is he still around?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> What happened to Steve Booth? Is he still around?


i do hope so

back in the 90s there was a movement against the monarchy protest down at tetbury, where prince charles' estate highgrove is

sb was there with a balaclava on. the effect of which was undermined by his glorious red beard which the garment did nothing to contain.

e2a: details of the demo from 'animal'


----------



## panpete (Nov 17, 2020)

Sorry if this is already posted HS2: Eco activist Swampy to face trial over tree protest


----------



## Funky_monks (Nov 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Intresting article here. Gawd bless Swampy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I grew up near Newbury, and a few of my mates were in villages closer to the protesters (Woolton Hill, Burghclere etc) and we used to go down the woods to find/chat to them (would have been 16 in 1996). Did  a bit with permaculture and the meetings were always based down Tipi Valley way with a few residents attending. 
Bet I've met him but not realised........


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Caught up a tree with several women half his age.
Still living the rock star life...


----------



## LDC (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i do hope so
> 
> back in the 90s there was a movement against the monarchy protest down at tetbury, where prince charles' estate highgrove is
> 
> ...



Are you thinking of Paul Rogers from _Green Anarchist_, he of the red beard, cap, camouflage jacket, suit trousers, and black slip-on shoes? Steve Booth was the early splitter who went off on a 'platform' of neither left nor right but bonkers. At one point both were involved in publishing their own version of _Green Anarchist_ - all very Monty Python.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Are you thinking of Paul Rogers from _Green Anarchist_, he of the red beard, cap, camouflage jacket, suit trousers, and black slip-on shoes? Steve Booth was the early splitter who went off on a 'platform' of neither left nor right but bonkers. At one point both were involved in publishing their own version of _Green Anarchist_ - all very Monty Python.


 you're quite right


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 8, 2020)

Getting a mention on Jeremy vine as we speak.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2021)

HS2 again
Tunnel dug n Euston in attempt to avoid eviction!








						HS2 protesters dig tunnel to thwart Euston eviction
					

The tunnel is a danger to public safety, an HS2 spokeswoman told the BBC.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Petcha (Jan 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> Caught up a tree with several women half his age.
> Still living the rock star life...



I just saw that BBC story tonight. Him and a very very naive 18yo girl proudly displaying their 'secret' tunnel. On BBC London news. Coz the cops dont monitor media. No idea who this guy is but it was pretty funny.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 26, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I just saw that BBC story tonight. Him and a very very naive 18yo girl proudly displaying their 'secret' tunnel. On BBC London news. Coz the cops dont monitor media. No idea who this guy is but it was pretty funny.


I doubt they were showing the whole tunnel (Also it's dug and there are people already in there)
And making it public means other people are aware and may keep an eye out for dodgy removals etc, no?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2021)

ddraig said:


> I doubt they were showing the whole tunnel (Also it's dug and there are people already in there)
> And making it public means other people are aware and may keep an eye out for dodgy removals etc, no?



Yes you keep the layout and exact location of the tunnel secret but you tell everyone and his mum that there are tunnels, so there's no way they can get away with just sending in the diggers while people are underground.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2021)

Swampy is BACK!









						Swampy is back, in the protest tunnels under Euston
					

Exclusive: famous Newbury activist is part of the HS2 demonstration, which he views as a potential ‘tipping point’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 1, 2021)

With his SON!









						'I couldn't be prouder': Swampy and 16-year-old son in HS2 tunnel protest
					

Veteran campaigner and teenager join environmental activists to protest against rail project




					www.theguardian.com
				




(Well, could be a cunning disinformation plan)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 1, 2021)

Trains are good fwiw


----------



## TopCat (Feb 1, 2021)

Do they have any public  support over this? Trying to hinder a public railway? I hope they are safe but really, fuck their cause.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Do they have any public  support over this? Trying to hinder a public railway? I hope they are safe but really, fuck their cause.



It's an unusual mixture of of opponents: Friends of the Earth, Greenpeace, Railfuture, The Green Party, Extinction Rebellion, The Wildlife Trusts, The National Trust, Chris Packham, Nigel Farage, Steve Baker, The Taxpayers Alliance, UKIP...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Do they have any public  support over this? Trying to hinder a public railway? I hope they are safe but really, fuck their cause.



From what I can tell only a small percentage of this country wants to build anything ever.

Unless it's a road, roads are fine for the most part. Unless it's dangerously useful like replacing the one lane near Stonehenge with something that can cope.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Do they have any public  support over this? Trying to hinder a public railway? I hope they are safe but really, fuck their cause.


There's railways and railways. The costs of this one make it for me one to oppose.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> There's railways and railways. The costs of this one make it for me one to oppose.


You are not going to go all Stig of the dump and live down a collapsing shit hole though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> You are not going to go all Stig of the dump and live down a collapsing shit hole though.


No. But I wish those who have done all the best.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No. But I wish those who have done all the best.


I cant bring myself to. I was never ever a supporter of the road protests other than abstractly thinking future roads were less likely to be built (a good thing mostly). 
I only went on RTS demos for the craic and a barney with plod.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I cant bring myself to. I was never ever a supporter of the road protests other than abstractly thinking future roads were less likely to be built (a good thing mostly).
> I only went on RTS demos for the craic and a barney with plod.


I have nothing against building railways usually, I'm a great fan of expanding the network to its extent pre-beeching and would like high speed trains like they have on the continent. But not at the cost of so much of what remains of ancient woodland. So what I'm saying is a rather liberal this could be done better with a different route or upgrading the existing lines. Frankly I don't understand why so much devastation is needed or is desirable juat so you can get to get to Birmingham a few minutes faster.


----------



## [62] (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't doubt there's an environmental case to be made against HS2 (I'm lukewarmly for it myself), but this still seems an odd issue to make a stand on and the timing is wrong.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 1, 2021)

I mean, I'm not about to go down a tunnel myself or anything, but considering how under-resourced a lot of the existing rail infrastructure in the North (and I'm sure this also goes for the Midlands) is, it does really piss me off that someone decided that the big infrastructure project we really need is "more trains going to London, but more expensive".


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 1, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, I'm not about to go down a tunnel myself or anything, but considering how under-resourced a lot of the existing rail infrastructure in the North (and I'm sure this also goes for the Midlands) is, it does really piss me off that someone decided that the big infrastructure project we really need is "more trains going to London, but more expensive".



They really fucked up the advertising and start of it, its a 2 phase build but they should have started in the north rather than the south because the way this fucking country works you end up with two possibilities in work like this a) you find the budget ends up withdrawn by the time it gets past Birmingham or b) the environmental pressure groups kill it before it reaches Birmingham as ever increasing publicity and legal costs fuck it over.

Kicking projects in from north to south means you stop this cycle of "everything is just for the Southerners" happening.

Its main benefit is going to be splitting out high speed trains from the standard commuter trains, which will mean safer journeys, less delays for those trains. Alongside freeing up lines to actually move freight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2021)

[62] said:


> I don't doubt there's an environmental case to be made against HS2 (I'm lukewarmly for it myself), but this still seems an odd issue to make a stand on and the timing is wrong.


It's not just environmental devastation, Euston has lost streets and streets. I don't doubt the same thing is happening the length of the route. the entire thing stinks.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2021)

HS2 activist who evaded bailiffs leaves Euston tunnels
					

Lazer Sandford came out voluntarily while other protesters against the rail scheme continue to resist eviction




					www.theguardian.com
				




Lazer Sandford had locked himself underground where an eviction team at the London station had been trying to remove him for 25 hours



> An environmental campaigner who had locked himself underground in tunnels dug near Euston station in London has evaded an HS2 eviction team who had been trying to remove him for about 25 hours.
> 
> The team had been digging around Lazer Sandford, 20, to try to release him from his lock-on – a metal “arm tube” surrounded by a concrete casing.
> 
> ...





have to admire the dedication - fucking hell I wouldn't like to be in one of those tunnels


----------

